# Facebook



## powhunter (Sep 10, 2010)

In case some of you cats were wondering why im not on facebook anymore....An old GF sent me a message and my girlfriend read it.  Anyways she broke my balls about it for 4 straight days...Just wasnt worth the BS...So I  deleted it...Yea Im PW'd !!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

And here I thought you just didn't like me anymore.

Seriously, that sucks! Might as well hand over you balls now if you haven't already.. ;-)


----------



## Edd (Sep 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Seriously, that sucks! Might as well hand over you balls now if you haven't already.. ;-)



Hah!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a few ex-girlfriends on there, I'm actually a little surprised that one of them has been well behaved.


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 11, 2010)

good for you.  wish i had the balls to delete that thing.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 11, 2010)

powhunter said:


> In case some of you cats were wondering why im not on facebook anymore....An old GF sent me a message and my girlfriend read it.  Anyways she broke my balls about it for 4 straight days...Just wasnt worth the BS...So I  deleted it...Yea Im PW'd !!



Better than someone breaking into your house I suppose:

_*Burglary ring targets Facebook users in New Hampshire*
(NECN) - Here's another reason to watch what you post on Facebook.
Police in Nashua, New Hampshire say they've busted a burglary ring  in which the suspects targeted Facebook users.Police say they recovered more than $100,000 worth of property, allegedly stolen by three men.In all there were more than 50 break-ins. Police say the thieves targeted people who posted their locations on their Facebook profiles. They started striking when the users weren't home.
Facebook released the following statement: “We’ve been in contact with the Nashua police, and they confirmed that they while they have an ongoing investigation and have already made a number of arrests, the only Facebook link was that one of those arrested had a Facebook friend who posted about leaving town in the near future (which is why they believe that home was targeted) and it had nothing to do with Facebook Places. The police confirmed that the other burglaries had nothing to do with Facebook altogether.”_
http://www.necn.com/09/10/10/Burgla...206&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2010)

Um, why didn't you just ditch the ex girlfriend? Seems easier the canceling the acct and then posting about here?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Um, why didn't you just ditch the ex girlfriend? Seems easier the canceling the acct and then posting about here?



This


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2010)

People can send messages whether or not they're your friends on FB (unless you have that option turned off but then you risk losing out on hearing from someone you may actually want to hear from). So, even if she wasn't on his friends list, she still could send him messages.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2010)

severine said:


> People can send messages whether or not they're your friends on FB (unless you have that option turned off but then you risk losing out on hearing from someone you may actually want to hear from). So, even if she wasn't on his friends list, she still could send him messages.



I'm not on FB, but I seem to recall Randi telling me you can block someone from seeing your page or sending you messages.


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I'm not on FB, but I seem to recall Randi telling me you can block someone from seeing your page or sending you messages.


True. I've never blocked anyone though so I'm not sure how failproof that is. FB is, after all, prone to glitches.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll block you Sev...you let me know.  

As a high school teacher I say with confidence that you can completely block a person.  If you don't want something that severe you can have your searchable profile to exclude messaging.  I actually have set up a sequestered group of friends called former students.  If a graduate wants to be my friend I drop them into that group.  It's glorified e-mail. They can see any pictures that I want them to see.  They never see any pictures that I am tagged in.  They can't comment on my photos or post on my wall.  It's the best of both worlds.  I can keep in touch, but keep my distance.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I'm not on FB,



Wait, this isn't you?
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=100001253979398&ref=ts


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Wait, this isn't you?
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=100001253979398&ref=ts



Don't know. Not on FB so I can't view that link.


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'll block you Sev...you let me know.



Meanie!!!!


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2010)

I separate people into "lists" - Like work,family,etc...

So  I can limit who see's certain FB posts...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 15, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Wait, this isn't you?
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=100001253979398&ref=ts



I love when people claim they are not on Facebook.  Then you find their profile they have so they can stalk people and they still deny it.

Not saying this applys to you Mr. Evil


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 15, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I love when people claim they are not on Facebook.  Then you find their profile they have so they can stalk people and they still deny it.
> 
> Not saying this applys to you Mr. Evil



Actually someone on the forum here made that page for him as a joke!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 15, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Actually someone on the forum here made that page for him as a joke!



I found a girlfriend of a friend on Facebook.  She argued strongly that she didnt have one, but was using it to watch her boyfriend.  She wasnt happy when called out on it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 24, 2010)

I couldn't resist...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 24, 2010)

^^ that's some funny shit right there!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> ^^ that's some funny shit right there!



I don't care who ya are...


----------



## WJenness (Sep 24, 2010)

I really enjoy this one:

(note the timestamps):






-w


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 24, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I really enjoy this one:
> 
> (note the timestamps):
> 
> ...



That si really pretty remarkable. Well done.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 24, 2010)

Baking cookies with my mother FTW.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 24, 2010)

"Can I bring my stuff?"
"NEIN!"


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 24, 2010)

I love the WWII via FB post


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 24, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Baking cookies with my mother FTW.


Sweden likes this


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 25, 2010)

Way too funny!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 26, 2010)

Multi quoted this one then  then saw the WWII one.......
Both of these were great Sunday Morning entertainment. Thanks



RootDKJ said:


> I couldn't resist...


----------

